# interesting news



## kunox (Apr 7, 2018)

someone wants to pay me for freelance writing. Interestingly enough the artist that I tried to commission that shot gun art from really liked my work and wants me to write him something. this is very interesting. though I was wondering what I should charge him ore her. I was thinking maybe five dollars per five hundred words. is there any opinions on this.


----------



## kunox (Apr 7, 2018)

never mind.. I told him $5 for 500 words.


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 7, 2018)

Congratulations Kunox!

How long is the work? A novel?


----------



## kunox (Apr 7, 2018)

not sure but I haven't heard back... he is in the uk though.


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 8, 2018)

Ah, sorry I thought it was a done deal.

With that in mind I think $5 is probably a little high for 500 words if you are at a novice level (no previously published work). 

Crazy to say anything requiring creative juice could warrant such a low price but it is what it is. If you think about it less as $5 and more as rate of 1 c US per word (or $40 for 4,000 words say...) you are talking a semi-pro rate.

If you're serious you'd be better off expecting nothing initially to get some exposure (is he intending on publishing your story?) and then the real money would come if/when demand materializes.

In any case this isn't really a writing discussion but a publishing one. All the best though.


----------



## kunox (Apr 8, 2018)

sorry my bad.


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Apr 8, 2018)

If the work is to be part of something sold, a commission might work.


----------



## kunox (Apr 10, 2018)

it just might. He still hasn't got back to me though.


----------

